# Thank you 2 Cool



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Opened the site to see the pride in independence day. I knew ya'll would be on board for this special day. I can always count on Texas and the south. I want to wish every on a happy day and fun with the sparklers. I am going to take a six pack(dont worry Billy the convenient store is close by), folding chair and a rod down to the beach and just relax. Not serious fishing just try to rememeber how great it is to be free. I think my EX calls it smelling the roses. LOL
Here are some of my patriotic weaves that are sized for this site.


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Outstanding Doc! Beautiful weave and a great one to commemorate this day! We are fixin' (Texan for going) to head down to the boat ourselves for some "Kemah Cruisin" (local hot spot) and fireworks later!
Have a GREAT 4th of July everyone!

Terry


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

super job, enjoy the the day


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Here are some more I had to resize


----------



## Putter Parpart (Feb 10, 2007)

*THANKS DOC; All Have a Great 4th*

*Here is one of a pair that Doc put on a pair of rods we did for my wife, Peggy. Thanks so much again Doc. Have a great 4th everyone!! (sorry for the poor photos)*


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

Your wrapping skills are amazing. Beautiful work. Let's see the Chinese duplicate those!!!!!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Great pics for a SPECIAL day! Thanks


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

That's some beautiful work, Doc. Happy 4th of July, sir.


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Beautiful work Doc. You are the master. Thanks for helping me out on all those occasions. You are one of a kind.


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Don you know you are more than welcome. The best thanks is seeing what a master you have become. 

Your are right, when I was born my mom and dad took one look and said "We aint makin no more of these" LOL Thanks to all for the kind words and wishes.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

outstanding


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Very Cool Doc. I remember the special significance for you, of the Purple Heart weave. It's pretty significant for today's heroes as well. Thanks for posting,,,,Jim


----------



## mrrwally (Mar 16, 2006)

*July 4th*

Doc,
I kept thinking about you and your Dad all weekend. You two have touched my heart forever. I was so proud and honored to write the Purple Heart Story. I still choke up when I read the part that reveals the hero! I never told you Doc, but my twin brother was badly wounded and saved by a heroic medic like you in Vietnam. The medic lost his life saving my brother. Going on our senior class trips we always took the kids to the Vietnam Memorial. To this day I get teary-eyed every time I see the monument and realize if it weren't for a soldier like you there would be another name on that wall: Donald H.Walter 
Ron


----------



## Putter Parpart (Feb 10, 2007)

*Wow! What a story to a story, Ron. Jeez, that brings on the water here, too.*

*On the sunny side... you mean there's two of you???? *


----------



## sandyd (Mar 31, 2008)

Call me ignorant but I have never know what the 4th of July represents, but reading this I beleive it is the same as what us Australians call Anzac Day.

I watched a current affair program last Anzac where a school teacher gave each of his pupils a soliders name who was killed in the Vietnam war and they had to research and find out all about this person, each soldier was from there home town which made it personal to each of the students. On Anzac day, with the information in hand these students and teacher made the trip over to Vietnam to where they where buried and paid respect to there Hero. Each student had written a eulogy which they read over the grave of their Hero.

The tears just flowed.

But what a great idea to keep the memories alive of those who lost their life's for us.


----------



## sandyd (Mar 31, 2008)

Seems I may have been a little of mark but I would be interested to hear more about it and what does it mean to the individual.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Sandy, Independence Day in the US is the day that that the Declaration of Independence was signed. July 4,1776 was the actual day the document was signed and was this nations formal notification to Great Britain that it would seek independence from British rule. The British did'nt care for this idea and so goes the Revolutionary War. We know how that eventually turned out........ Independence day can mean different things to different people. For me it's a day to pause and reflect that in spite of the problems, and negative view that some of the world holds for us, there is no place on this earth that I would rather live..... When it comes to honoring the Americans that have lost their lives in defense of her freedoms, we have Memorial Day(the last Monday in May) which gives us a chance to pay homage to fallen heroes in service to their country. It would take much more time and space to truly explain my personal feelings so this is the extremely condensed version......God bless America,Jim


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Great explanation Jim. Does anybody know the relevance of 2 JUL. I missed something in the news about it. Not sure if it was the actual day of the signing or something akind to the whole process. Just Curious.


----------



## sandyd (Mar 31, 2008)

Thank you Jim now I do have a better understanding of why it is such a big day.


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Doc I saw something about that too. I googled it and came up with this http://www.archives.gov/exhibits/american_originals/declarat.html . It sounds like July 2nd was the day that congress resolved to declare independence, but the date on the document was the 4th.


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks Mark, armed with that knowledge and $4.75 we can get a Grande Mocha at Starbucks. LOL I knew I heard something on the new about it.


----------

